# Advanced ticket sales for The Hobbit start, 450 theaters are ready for 48 fps 3D



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: Engadget


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Cool. Thanks. For folks interested in seeing this with high frame rate, go here to see list of theaters. 

To see full listing of all theaters with HFR 3d, IMAX 3d, IMAX, and Dolby Atmos, go here. 

I will have to check it out for sure!


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

Looking forward to this, both for the movie and for the different format.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

I've been so spoiled by watching movies at home, I really don't care to watch at theaters anymore, but this one I may just have to go to see the new format. Looks very promising.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm looking forward to this one.... A definite MUST SEE


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, the AMC here in T-town is actually going to have this in the IMAX room, and in the high frame rate version. I'm shocked as we usually have long wait times for new technology, it took forever to get IMAX. This is one I will go see, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

I would really like to see a High Frame Rate movie too, but it looks like the closest place one will be shown is about 3 hours away. Will surely get this on Blu-Ray when it's available at Redbox. What is the highest frame rate that Blu-Ray is capable of?


----------

